# Nail Caps....Correct Size?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

How do I tell the correct size for nail caps for our three cats? They will be 8 months January 5th, so is there a way you guys can tell me? We don't have a size chart, and they don't give you on on Petco (unless we're not looking good enough). They are all under 6lbs.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Are you talking about Soft Claws? I wanted to look up nail caps on the Petco site to see what you were talking about, but the site seems to be down or at least very slow.

According to the Soft Claws site, a 6-month-old cat who weight 6 to 8 lbs would wear a size small. A cat who weighs 9 to 13 pounds would wear a size medium. 

I found that the Soft Claws run a little small - my cat weighs about 11 pounds and the size medium were a little tight on her. But on the other hand, I was afraid to clip her claws too high up because I've heard from a groomer about a cat who got a dreadful infection in her paw that way. So perhaps that's why.

http://www.softclaws.com/chart.asp


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, Soft Claws-I couldn't remember the techincal name. :lol: Thanks for the link!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Meaghan1216 said:


> They will be 8 months January 5th


 8O That's my birthday! :lol:


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

If you're not sure, I'd go with the regular (medium) size. Both Otis and Jasmine were wearing them by that weight....

The easiest way to tell is buy a package, bring it home, and place the cap over the claw without any glue. If its the correct size, it will be snug but slide on easily, and should cover almost all the claw. If not, it will snag easily....

I don't know about pet stores, but I know the vet that supplies them will take back an opened but unused package so long as you have not actually put glue in any of the claws.... Another option is to find a vet who stocks them and take the kitties down to the vet. Most offices I've found will show you how to apply them and help you choose the correct size for free so long as you buy that first package of claws there.....


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Are these indoor or outdoor cats? They can not have soft claws if they go outside...they wouldn't be able to defend themselves.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Meaghan1216 said:
> 
> 
> > They will be 8 months January 5th
> ...


Wild! Mine too!!!


----------

